# Need to constrcut a small sperm whale



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Need to construct a small sperm whale*

Anyone got any ideas for how to scratch build an 8-10 inch long sperm whale for a diorama I'm thinking of constructing?


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Most toy stores that deal in the hard vinyl animals carry some whales, and as I recall, there was a sperm whale about that size. clean up the seams, prime and repaint it, and there you go.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Were it me, because I am comfortable with carving and sculpting, I would go Sculpey or carve Balsa wood. More relevant than that, where and how it was to be displayed would effect my medium choice. 

Post pics when you get'er done!

Cheers,
Jack


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

You may want to look here: http://www.linkandpinhobbies.com/dinotoys.htm#Sea Critters. They have excellent sea life figures (not to mention dinos).


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Al Loew said:


> You may want to look here: http://www.linkandpinhobbies.com/dinotoys.htm#Sea Critters. They have excellent sea life figures (not to mention dinos).




Thanks for the link! That 8.5" sperm whale is about the right size. I think I'll try making one myself though; the one in the TV episode has a slightly bigger head. Balsa wood may be the way to go. Need to get me some carving tools first.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Just to give everyone an idea of what I'm shooting for with this:


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*need to construct a small sperm whale*

I have a 1/72 scale resin whale I bought years ago- he's 9.5 inches long.
Interested?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

nautilusnut said:


> I have a 1/72 scale resin whale I bought years ago- he's 9.5 inches long.
> Interested?


Is that a sperm whale? Any pics? 

I bought a block of balsa wood from my LHS over the weekend. 3"x3"x12".


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Finally! Found a good set of sperm whale orthos to work from:









Don't think the VTTBOTS whale is quite as long or streamlined as this though. It kinda reminds me more of of Disney's Monstro as far as proportions go:


----------

